
'No longer kill animals': Bill Gates, Richard Branson back 'clean meat' startup - hitr
http://www.theage.com.au/business/innovation/no-longer-kill-animals-bill-gates-richard-branson-back-clean-meat-startup-20170825-gy46c8.html
======
horsecaptin
How will this work itself out? A few large companies owning the supply-side of
lab meat? Government legislation to prevent people from raising animals for
food? Lab-meat for city folk, and regular meat for rural folk?

~~~
contingencies
It's an interesting question. At Infinite Food[0] we believe the key thing we
can certainly bet on is change, so we're building supply chains that support
both conventional and emerging proteins, and total end customer transparency.
We then expect to develop a sideline in assisting emerging protein providers
analyzing the market response to new products as they emerge, in different
sub-market demographics.

Wild, conventionally farmed, locally raised, imported, free range, organic,
insect, lab-grown, algae or plant-based proteins all have strong economic,
ethical, environmental, technical or health arguments... and limitations!

[0] [http://infinite-food.com/](http://infinite-food.com/)

~~~
proginthebox
It would be nice if you could make this reply more generic.

~~~
contingencies
Agreed. If you come up with any ideas let me know :) Seriously though, in a
'software person does hardware' scenario, is aiming for a generic and modular
solution not the de-facto approach?

------
vasu_man
"I believe that in 30 years or so we will no longer need to kill any animals
and that all meat will either be clean or plant-based, taste the same and also
be much healthier for everyone."

Okja, anyone? :)

------
trapperkeeper74
On cultured meat, the biggest win will be environmental because CAFOs are
flatulent-powered atmosphere procession stations, e.g., "climate change" is a
nice manta but it's more honest to say "we're currently terraforming ourselves
onto an inhospitable planet."

------
woodandsteel
From what I understand, people have been growing meat in laboratories for
decades, but it's always been extremely expensive.

Does Memphis Meats have some special technology such that investors think it
can produce meat at a reasonable price? Anybody know what it is?

